

How lack of natural talent is irrelevant to great success - rohanpai
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2006/10/30/8391794/index.htm

======
merciBien
The title here is misleading, maybe deliberately to provoke interest? The
article presents research that natural talents without "deliberate practice"
are unlikely to result in great success in any field. Common sense, to me,
that consistent, daily practice and focus on improvement are needed for top
performance.

~~~
RougeFemme
Agreed. And in some fields, such as music, "deliberate practice" without
_some_ natural talent will only take you so far. And in the the case of the
international chess with an IQ in the 90s - I think that's fodder for all
those who question the validity of IQ tests.

